# A New Name for High-Fructose Corn Syrup



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A New Name for High-Fructose Corn Syrup By TARA PARKER-POPE Would high-fructose corn syrup, by any other name, have sweeter appeal? The Corn Refiners Association, which represents firms that make the syrup, has been trying to improve the image of the much maligned sweetener with ad campaigns promoting it as a natural ingredient made from [...]

*Read More...*


----------

